# PLEASE HELP 64 Impala Wiring Question



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi my name is matt, and im the proud new owner of a 64 impala, i got the car last year and it needed to be rewired, so i went to american auto wire and got a complete kit, then found out the wiper motor wiring harness does not come with the kit, so i went back to them and got the wiper motor kit, but it does not come with a manual on how the wires should go, or how to wire it at all, so i want to ask if anyone knows how the wiring should be, if you have a pic of your's or just a pic of how the wires go that would help alot.
the wiring kit i have has a 2 wire plug and a 3 wire plug, and it goes through the fire wall to the switch on the dash, i need to know if i have pluged them in right on the wiper motor, and also there is a wire coming from the main harness on the motor side of the fire wall that says wiper feed, i need to know where that wire plugs into. PLEASE HELP.

Here is a pic of my wiper motor and the wires that i have pluged into it, i need to know if there pluged into the right place.









and here is a pic of my impala


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i have looked on google and a few other places and am having no luck with this, anyone have a 64 impala with the same wiper motor that they could post some pic's of please?????


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone know how to do this, any help at all??
I know there are people on here with 64 impala's that would know how to wire up the wiper motor, or at least post of pic of theres.


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Go on the project thread and look for a 64 being built n ask the builder.

Clean car bro, good luck


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the tip and the comps,i will go check that out.


----------



## dfgws (Apr 23, 2012)

Go on the project thread Beats by Dr. Dre Proand look for a 64 being built n ask the builder.

Clean car bro, good luck


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

dfgws said:


> Go on the project thread Beats by Dr. Dre Proand look for a 64 being built n ask the builder.
> 
> Clean car bro, good luck


:nono: SPAM


----------



## Clarissa63 (Apr 20, 2012)

anyone have a 64 impala with the same wiper motor that they could post some pic's of please?????


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i have still not got the wiper motor wired up, PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i will look at mine when i get off work, don't remember if its like yours or not but ill check for ya. Do you have the assembly manual for 1964 impala? might be in there, if mine ain't like yours ill look in the manual an see if i can find it for ya. pm me a message about this so i don't forget when i get to the garage an crack open a beer LOL


----------



## 64SS508 (Feb 23, 2011)

YOU HAVE A BLACK AND YELLOW WIRE FROM THE ENGINE HARNESS AND IT PLUGS IN THE BACK AND THE REST SHOULD FALL IN PLACE


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

the wire i have coming from the engine harness is white.


----------



## 64SS508 (Feb 23, 2011)

that is not correct i bought a brand new engine harness and during rewiring my car i called american auto wire and they said black and yellow wire goes to wiper motor there engine harness is cheap you might wanna get one old wires are a problem you just dont want


----------



## 64SS508 (Feb 23, 2011)

what wiring harness kit did you buy it doesnt look correct. i bought american autowire and it is built to gm blueprints and is the same exact harness gm built years ago i have heard about ron something and a couple other harness but not a fan american auto wire is a plug and play and correct harness and able to use wiring diagrams that gm sells and there tech support is wonderful definitly the way to go


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i bought my wiring kit from american auto wire, and the wiper feed coming out of the harness from the firewall is white.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

The wiper feed power wire plugs into the terminal on the wiper motor (Easier to see this terminal from below). The rest of the wiper harness just falls into place. I took this pic of my '64 that I am working on. This pic was taken with the camera sitting right next to the exhaust manifold and pointed up. See the single wire plugged into the bottom? That is the wiper feed.


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

Hopefully you figured it out by now, but for others that may read this, the wiper motor wiring does not go through the speedo cable grommet as the original posters picture shows. There is a dedicated hole in the firewall for it.

See the hole above and to the left of the speedo cable grommet? that is the hole for the wiper motor wiring. Notice the wiper wiring has that rubber grommet built into it, just for that hole.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting pic's guys, but i need a diogram of it, like what color wire goes where, for the switch to the motor and for the wiring harness on the fire wall, mine has a white wire that comes for the wiring on the fire wall that reads wiper feed, where does that wire plug into on the wiper motor?????


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

NFA Fabrication that is a great pic, and it helps me deside where the wiper feed wire goes, so im half way there, just the plug that goes from the switch to the wiper motor can be pluged in either way and i just want to know if i pluged it in the right way. wanna make sure i did not plug it in upside down.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

You need these books- 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-Chevro...anuals_Literature&hash=item53ed67e080&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-Chevrolet-Belaire-Biscayne-Impala-Shop-Service-Repair-Manual-Engine-Wiring-/130741212558?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Year%3A1964%7CModel%3AImpala&hash=item1e70c8958e&vxp=mtr

and the 61 full service manual

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1961-Belair...1961|Model:Impala&hash=item20c93c0ec4&vxp=mtr


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> NFA Fabrication that is a great pic, and it helps me deside where the wiper feed wire goes, so im half way there, just the plug that goes from the switch to the wiper motor can be pluged in either way and i just want to know if i pluged it in the right way. wanna make sure i did not plug it in upside down.


Well, your top connector is on backwards for sure, the center wire from the 3 wire connector goes to the left pin on the upper 2 wire connector. I pulled the plugs on mine so I could show how they plug in (Both sides of the connector look totally different). Hope these pics help:




























The previous owner got a little bananas with the paint, so all my wires are now blue, but that should show you how the connectors go.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks man those pic's are just what i needed to see, the open part of the plastic plug goes up. that's what i was having problems with. the plug will plug in either way, so i did not know if i had them pluged in right. THANKS MAN. when i get time to work onit i will let ya'll know if i got it working. THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED ME WITH THIS im new at working on old cars this is my first one.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well now i need to see how it plugs into the switch on the dash. lol.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok it will only plug into the switch on the dash one way, but now i've got a problem i pluged in the plugs on the wiper motor the way you have yours and it keeps popping fues's.
I keep looking at your pic's and mine is wired the same way and it's not working, it popped 2 fues's.


----------

